# Ble Ram



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh thats beautiful


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice Picture.


----------



## familytank (Aug 11, 2014)

my Blue rams are shy buy my golden pair love to show off


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

awww the golden pair look so healthly!! Your tank makes me want to rip out my black substrate!! hehe


----------



## familytank (Aug 11, 2014)

THANKS ,yes they are very happy and fun to watch. they seem to get along great with my blue rams and my electric blue which I need to find a mate for



PinkRasbora said:


> awww the golden pair look so healthly!! Your tank makes me want to rip out my black substrate!! hehe


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow you are a great photographer, I absolutely adore GBR's as well.


----------

